# Worried that my son might be a gambling addict!



## porkblackwidow (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi,

I'm worried about my son and I need advice because I don't know what to do. I have two sons, 16 and 14, and my older one recently started coming home wearing new clothes, shoes, and other trinkets. Their dad and I divorced so at first I thought nothing of it and figured their dad must have been giving him cash.

But, I spoke to my ex about it this morning and told him that I disagreed with him giving our older one so much money. To my surprise, he told me he hadn't given our older son any money whatsoever in weeks. As soon as we finished the call, I immediately went up to my son's room and started going through his stuff. I almost passed out when I found a box full of cash under his bed. There was close to $3,000 in it!!

I immediately texted him to come home and went through his laptop. His browser history was full of links to online casinos, and the most recently accessed link from an hour or so ago was Four Of The Very Best No Deposit Bonuses For Slot Players | Inside Pulse.

I'm still waiting for him to come home, but I'm freaking out. He's underage and shouldn't have access to gambling anywhere, online or offline. But even if he did, where did the money come from? He's always been great at algebra and stuff in school, but I doubt he's a card genius!

My mind is in a dark place right now and I absolutely plan on having a long talk with him when he gets home. Until that happens, does anyone have any advice? I've never been in this situation before - what do I say, how should I behave? Should I be hard on him or understanding? I'm at a total loss, so please help!!


----------



## Koshkoval (8 mo ago)

If I were you, I would talk to my son openly and try to find out what's going on because I understand that it's stressing you, especially when the amount it's bigger than you can imagine for a 16-year-old boy. For example, I was in the same situation with my mom, and we had an open conversation. I explained where I got this money from. At first, she was scared, but after seeing that I always won and knew the limit, she started to support me. Now I work with sports betting, and it's bringing me that amount of money, which I can support myself and my family.


----------



## Mothernature (Jun 10, 2002)

I haven't posted in a very long time, but I used to be here all the time. My son would have graduated this year, but instead, we lost him last year. The perspective I'm going to give you is from that point of view. Had I known I was only going to get 17 years with him, there are so many battles I wouldn't have chosen. I realize I often parented from a place of fear instead of a place of love. I wanted to make sure I was raising a young man who would go out into the world and be a hard worker and responsible and know how to cook and clean up after himself. I wanted to make sure he understood community and what role he had in it. All-in-all, none of that was as important as him knowing I love him and would always love him no matter what.


----------



## Mothernature (Jun 10, 2002)

Also, I just realized this was from last year.


----------



## IndyDad (6 mo ago)

I'm pretty sure that 3 out of 5 posts in this thread are bots pretending to be parents in order to solicit online gambling websites...


----------



## helendarack (Oct 29, 2021)

Mothernature said:


> I haven't posted in a very long time, but I used to be here all the time. My son would have graduated this year, but instead, we lost him last year. The perspective I'm going to give you is from that point of view. Had I known I was only going to get 17 years with him, there are so many battles I wouldn't have chosen. I realize I often parented from a place of fear instead of a place of love. I wanted to make sure I was raising a young man who would go out into the world and be a hard worker and responsible and know how to cook and clean up after himself. I wanted to make sure he understood community and what role he had in it. All-in-all, none of that was as important as him knowing I love him and would always love him no matter what. So wildcardcity casino online helped me win a significant sum of money last week, and now I have buddies who are also playing!


If you have a sizable sum, you can always invest a tiny portion to keep you occupied when you need to. rescued me during my unemployment. You might even put a tiny portion of your savings into gambling and see where it gets you. Contrary to popular belief, it is feasible to win respectable sums at online casinos. On this website, there are several fantastic games that I was able to comprehend more easily and that are simpler to win at


----------

